# Anyone remember Carl English?



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He's a Canadian who played point/shooting guard in college for Hawaii. He was expected to get drafted but never did. In July 2003 the Indiana Pacers signed him. He ended up being waived in October. I found a couple articles on him on Pacers.Com that might help refresh your memory.

PACERS: English Making Most of Opportunity
PACERS: Pacers Cut Cook, English, Smith
PACERS: What Happened to English?
PACERS: Did Bad Shooting Night<br>Damage English's Chances?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yeah, I remember him. Apparently he had a great story, but the basketball skills of Ivan Chiriaev.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, I remember him. Apparently he had a great story, but the basketball skills of Ivan Chiriaev.


Ive never seen him play, but i bet his basketball skills are good, its just that there are alot of 6'5 shooting guards that dont do anything really well.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, I remember him. Apparently he had a great story, but the basketball skills of Ivan Chiriaev.



No he has some skills. Hes a great scorer who can also pass but was lacking in some speed. He was also known for his shooting..


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, I remember him. Apparently he had a great story, but the basketball skills of Ivan Chiriaev.


English was actually productive in College, I think he even averaged like 20ppg. Chiriaev was all hype and couldn't even dominate Canadian highschool basketball.


----------

